# Hand-Me-Downs/Family treasures



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

That's the shiznit dude! Wood legs....wood box...simple but bullet proof construction. It's amazing how things have changed but sometimes....not really.

I would love to have something like that. Like they always say, so many tools.....so little time.

Mike


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

superseal said:


> Lone - is there anything you *don't *have a lot of :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 Absolutely. Money being first and foremost.:laughing:....:blink:....


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Not quite the photo shoot like 480's but here's my craftsman transit. It too, still works like a charm :thumbsup:

I thinks Sparkys is older:shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> That's the shiznit dude! Wood legs....wood box...simple but bullet proof construction. It's amazing how things have changed but sometimes....not really.
> 
> I would love to have something like that. Like they always say, so many tools.....so little time.
> 
> Mike


 Mike, I also have a ton of old pipe wrenches and the like that dad left for me. I think they are by far, the coolest of all old tools. Very simple, very effective and super fun to tinker around with. When I was a kid, I enjoyed *monkeying* :whistling around with wrenches on dads workbench, just to pass the time. So many different sizes and configurations, it's amazing.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Absolutely. Money being first and foremost.:laughing:....:blink:....


I'm not buying it...I want to see the coin collection:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

superseal said:


> I'm not buying it...I want to see the coin collection:laughing:


 Oh, well, dad did have some cool old coins and such. Another time for them though. They're locked down under heightened security.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

superseal said:


> Not quite the photo shoot like 480's but here's my craftsman transit. It too, still works like a charm :thumbsup:
> 
> I thinks Sparkys is older:shifty:


That's very nice indeed. It looks to me like a great unit. I love the box jointed case.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## peteduffy (Sep 6, 2005)

*Hand me downs*

I have several from my wife's grandfather. My favorites are a hammer that is just perfectly balanced,(I use it all the time) and a set of pipe taps and dies, including the pipe vise and cutting oil. My FIL remembers going with him as a kid to but the pipe threading tools, probably around 1946 or so. I don't do much hand threading of pipe, but I do it occasionally, and it's nice not to have to rely on taking it to HD or somewhere to cut it and thread it. I did recently have to thread some 1" black pipe, and it worked like a charm.

My wife's dowry was a Craftsman drill press, circa 1956. Any time she starts acting up, I start looking at new drill presses in a tool catalog. She just laughs at that.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

peteduffy said:


> I have several from my wife's grandfather. My favorites are a hammer that is just perfectly balanced,(I use it all the time) and a set of pipe taps and dies, including the pipe vise and cutting oil. My FIL remembers going with him as a kid to but the pipe threading tools, probably around 1946 or so. I don't do much hand threading of pipe, but I do it occasionally, and it's nice not to have to rely on taking it to HD or somewhere to cut it and thread it. I did recently have to thread some 1" black pipe, and it worked like a charm.
> 
> My wife's dowry was a Craftsman drill press, circa 1956. Any time she starts acting up, I start looking at new drill presses in a tool catalog. She just laughs at that.


Unless you can produce a photo we don't believe you.:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I'm sure you guys have some cool stuff to post. It doesn't have to be tools, just hand-me-downs or family treasures. Maybe something you bought for yourself that you treasure.


I Thought this might be kind of interesting to you guy's.
My Great-Great Grandfather was a Post Master in Nebraska in the early 1900's.
This was his mail bin and I have his original Post Master certificate.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I Thought this might be kind of interesting to you guy's.
> My Great-Great Grandfather was a Post Master in Nebraska in the early 1900's.
> This was his mail bin and I have his original Post Master certificate.


That's definitely cool. :thumbup:

Exactly what I had in mind as well. Thanks for sharing some family history.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> That's definitely cool. :thumbup:
> 
> Exactly what I had in mind as well. Thanks for sharing some family history.:thumbsup:


This is a purse my Mom got locally here in Florida in the 1950's.:smile:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> This is a purse my Mom got locally here in Florida in the 1950's.:smile:


I'm comfortable enough in my masculinity to carry that around.:thumbup:

That's cool too.:thumbsup:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Have you tried to use the brace or hand drill? It would be a trip to do one of those re-enactments with old school materials. Can you imagine making lead joints and oakum? No nail guns, power tools, or battery operated. 

Sometimes, a hand tool is just fine...especially is you have a dead battery or a limited length of wire. But, even those guys would choose power tools over hand tools if given a choice.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Not mine (yet) as Pa is still using it:
> 
> 1952 Rockwell screwgun:
> 
> ...


you sure that wasn't an old school pex crimper?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

A few pieces that have been amy family many years.

1903 Murphy bed

Mid 19th century lion's head settee? group my older brother bought as a young teen. He had it refinished. He was killed in a train collision when he was 18, and I was 15. I am 55 now. It stayed in its own room for many years along with some other things with special meaning or that need to be scured.


----------



## moore (Feb 5, 2011)

wallboard stilts early 70s.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Oops. I guess I shold have said settee since the rest of the grou (rocker and two straight back chairs) is not in that pic.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Have you tried to use the brace or hand drill? It would be a trip to do one of those re-enactments with old school materials. Can you imagine making lead joints and oakum? No nail guns, power tools, or battery operated.
> 
> Sometimes, a hand tool is just fine...especially is you have a dead battery or a limited length of wire. But, even those guys would choose power tools over hand tools if given a choice.


In the early 80s, in Building Trades, all the waste lines were cast iron with lead/oakum joints. I only remember watching 2 joints being done, but it was a process compared to "lick it and stick it" joints today.

I also framed many homes/condos in the mid to late 80s without guns, although power saws and drills were surely used.

I love watching the "Pros" use the handsaws in HDs millwork department.:w00t::laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dont have pics of anything..

but I have the shot glasses and beer mugs from my grandparents wedding. (german)

I also am getting my grandfathers tool collection as a hand me down. Full shop. Somethings include a new model portable thickness planer, old lathe, and all his hand tools.... most of which are of german origin. Everything is in his storage unit in Ontario, once I get my own garage, it's all mine. He even is leaving cash to have it moved to my place. That man wouldnt even let my dad (his son) touch these tools, I am honoured!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Brutus, That stuff is priceless. I'm happy for you and your Grandad.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

boman47k said:


> A few pieces that have been amy family many years.
> 
> 1903 Murphy bed
> 
> Mid 19th century lion's head settee? group my older brother bought as a young teen. He had it refinished. He was killed in a train collision when he was 18, and I was 15. I am 55 now. It stayed in its own room for many years along with some other things with special meaning or that need to be scured.


Sorry about your brother Boman.:sad:
You are fortunate he left that in his memory. It looks like they did a real nice job on it.

-Paul


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

loneframer said:


> ...I love watching the "Pros" use the handsaws in HDs millwork department.:w00t::laughing:


Yeah, I have enjoyed that, too.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks. Seems like a lifetime ago now.

Btw, he did not do the work himself, he hired it out. It was in preety rough shape when he bought it for $60 I think in the late 60's or very early 70's. I bought it at my mother's estate sale in '98 or '99. I have 3 older sisters. Well, there are 3 females I was raised with and we all had the same parents. One of those sad situations when the parents pass.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i personally have a couple old planes i have acquired that my wife has around the house as she likes the old crap too, but i just got an old p/c rockwell router that was made in syracuse for that reason alone. and i picked up an old radio for 25 bucks that still works even big floor model one.

as for inheriting from my dad, he was a hacker and didn't own a tool worth owning, when they dropped them off it was like i was the dump so i just took his whole box of flea market tools and took it too the dump. if you would of seen the attendant saying whoa what do you have there as i tossed it in the pit. all i said was garbage.

i kept his knives he left me, to hear my step mom say how valueble they were, i took one out and read made in china, it was dull as hell. my dad must of told her they were exspensive so he could have money left over for his beer lol


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kind of a coincidence I found this thread today.

So my grandfather was a cabinetmaker, who did not own his own shop but had a whole lot of tools around the house. I have lived with him all my life and he recently had a stroke. He's alright, but short term memory is gone, so no more work for him. The whole family agreed that I should have all his tools.

I spent the entire day yesterday sorting everything out in the garage(he wasn't the neatest person in his later years)

here's what I got:

Sears-Roebuck(doesn't say craftsman anywhere on it) 8 1/4 sliding miter box
Makita 10" portable jobsite table saw(must be from the 80s), Still works like a charm
A few older Stanley planes
Enough chisels to cut down a forest with, Which I could spend days sharpening
BRAND SPANKIN NEW Makita LXT hammerdrill and impact driver! woohoo:clap:
Newer Husky finish and brad gun
25 gal Campbell hausfeld compressor

Also got a jointer/planer made in Italy..can't wait to get this cleaned up in the spring.

And an enormous amount of random hand tools..with some cool old pliers in there. The only problem was.. I already have all my tools so now I have like 7 of everything..can never have too much I guess!:no:


----------



## Cairncross (Nov 16, 2010)

*Mortising Chisels*

My grampa Joe put himself through Oxford medical school by doing finish carpentry around the university. He left me some nice tools. The mortising chisels are interesting. I have never seen anything like them without handles, and the crook in the shank. The Sheffield steel makes a tone that is different. I cant quite make out the maker on the stamp, anyone has a clue?


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Caincross I personally have never seen mortice chisels like yours they certainly are unique:thumbsup:.

Any thing I say here is offered in good faith but is JMHO.

While looking up information on saw makers I came upon the name Ashton and this looks like (looks like)it could be the name on your chisels.

I know that bars of Sheffield cast steel where sold mainly for knife making.
So cross checking The same name Abraham Ashton was also Registered in Sheffield as a Spring knife Cutler.That in its self is not unusual because most tool makers did`nt just specialise in making just one type of tool.

Now if this steel could be made to keep the edge on a knife, I do`nt think its a stretch of the imagination that it could also keep the edge on a chisel.


Wether Ashton made them as chisels or your Granddad had some one make them or bought them as chisel I`v no way of knowing.

Hope this helps some way billy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cairncross (Nov 16, 2010)

Billy D
You post got me going, I returned to my shop and buffed some more of the name stamps and was just able to make out- "A. Hildick"
Online I found several items made by them, and this old advert, but no chisels like the ones I have, anywhere.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

(Seek and you will find.)Well done Cairncross:clap::clap::clap::clap:.


As I said I`v never seen any thing like them but its good to know you now know a bit more about their history.:thumbsup:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not sure if these rate as antiques since most are dated late 1800's and I still use them many times each year. Handed down from one of my mentors.


What I'm dying to KNOW is what kinda plane that is in the pic Mike? Are you restoring it? Or is it really a race car? Looks kinda tall to me.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

As talkative as Mike is, he sure is quiet about that frame in the shop. :laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

The suspense is killing me! Where's Mike??? :laughing:


----------



## rod1020 (Sep 19, 2010)

That would make the coolest motorcycle seat cover.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

tinner666 said:


> The suspense is killing me! Where's Mike??? :laughing:


I just got a personal message from tinner666 asking about this. I'm sorry, I didn't come back to this thread to see the question.

What you see is a one of a kind open cockpit fully aerobatic stressed to + - 8 g airplane that I designed.

The windshiled I robbed from a Boeing Stearman biplane from the 40's. The gauges, brakes, instruments, landing gear, and some misc parts are all from junk airplanes from the 20's, 30'3, 40's, and 50's.

I designed the requirements first and made friends with 3 aeronautical engineers.:laughing: I started with the fuselage and designed it for a 150 hp Lycoming but it will do 140 flat out on 90 hp because I did serious drag reduction on it.

The wings are made of Sitka Spruce for the spars and aircraft (Mil spec) grade plywood for the ribs. The ailerons were a complete bit## to design and make. I made them all internal so I could reduce drag and increase climb speed. The wings have a span of only 20 feet so you really want to get altitude quickly.:laughing:

The wings have a custom made airfoil designed by a fella in Main who is semi-famous actually, he was an engineer at NASA then worked for Cessna.

Right now I'm recovering it and redesigning the tail so it can do aerobatics better with less stick pressures and better recovery in a spin. I'm also adding smoke oil and an inverted oil and gas system for the engine so I can fly both positive and negative maneuvers.

It's a very fun project and a passion for me. Sadly, time is hard to get with 3 kids and a new business etc.

I'm actually looking forward to my next plane to add to my fleet, a two seater all foam and fiberglass canard airplane called a long ez. Blueprints are impossible to find and I have a set that was given to me by an engineer.

Here is a photo of my next project. By the way, anybody here can build an airplane and fly. It's a misnomer that flying is expensive, with all the craftsman here building an airplane is well within your reach.....and a helluva a alot of fun.:thumbsup:

Mike

Here is a long Ez

Check out this video


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

That's awesome Mike. Wish I had time for that. Doubt i could fly though. Something must be wrong somewhere in me though. Last time I neared 1G, I got lightheaded.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I just got a personal message from tinner666 asking about this. I'm sorry, I didn't come back to this thread to see the question.
> 
> What you see is a one of a kind open cockpit fully aerobatic stressed to + - 8 g airplane that I designed.
> 
> ...


That's very cool Mike. 
There is several of those type of planes that are in your video in my area.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh heck ya. I've gotta get in on this. 

The level was my grandfathers from the shipyards. The only markings on are LS Starrett. The pointer is adjustable for pitch if the ships didn't sit level they had a calibration staton and you'd set your level to that,.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I bought the transit off of Craigslist it also is a Starrett from 1939.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Mike, I also have a ton of old pipe wrenches and the like that dad left for me. I think they are by far, the coolest of all old tools. Very simple, very effective and super fun to tinker around with. When I was a kid, I enjoyed *monkeying* :whistling around with wrenches on dads workbench, just to pass the time. So many different sizes and configurations, it's amazing.


I still use my grandfathers old Rigid pipe wrenches and hand rachet pipe theader. 

I'm looking for an old Post Hand Crank Drill. 

Here's an early PC "D" handle router I pick up.


----------



## MrMooseman (Feb 17, 2011)

Boy, I tell you. Looking at all of these old school tools makes me miss the times when my brother and I would raid dad's workshop and grab all of my grandfathers tools that were past down to him. We would take them into the woods and build treehouses and such. My dad would always be furious, then a few minutes later would laugh and say how he used to do the same thing. One day I will have those tools to post some pics, but for now I will count it a blessing that my father is still alive to keep and enjoy them for himself. Thanks for the pics guys. :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a few more that I dug up at mom & dads place.:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A sample of Dads mug and stein collection. These things always fascinated me for some reason.:thumbsup:


----------

